# New Waze Update Sucks!



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I have a samsung galaxy s6... And Waze updated today to their new version...

It's telling me to take turns AS i'm passing them... Wtf?

At one point it was taking me the whole wrong way and telling me to turn ONTO the street I was on... Ugh!

I used to love waze...

Anyone else having weird issues?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Do your best to develop your own sense of direction whenever possible. Look at a route, weigh it against your own best sense and make your own best decisions. Have an idea where you are going before you put the car in gear. Having a pax suggest they will give you directions rather than a destination is an example of something to avoid. Most of the time, if you know your town reasonably well, you may only need GPS for the last couple of turns. 

It takes time.


----------



## Magical (Mar 20, 2016)

lyft_audi said:


> I have a samsung galaxy s6... And Waze updated today to their new version...
> 
> It's telling me to take turns AS i'm passing them... Wtf?
> 
> ...


Yes YOU are not alone! I'm having the same problems you are. Google just bought Waze and they are both a mess. Yesterday I got a black screen. I uninstalled the update and it help. I want to switch to another Nag. App and I can't seem to do it. Uber says it can be change, but I find that not to be the case I can't change mine at all ;( I can't take it anymore


----------



## Magical (Mar 20, 2016)

I have a Samsung Galaxy Core Prime


----------



## Magical (Mar 20, 2016)

Huberis said:


> Do your best to develop your own sense of direction whenever possible. Look at a route, weigh it against your own best sense and make your own best decisions. Have an idea where you are going before you put the car in gear. Having a pax suggest they will give you directions rather than a destination is an example of something to avoid. Most of the time, if you know your town reasonably well, you may only need GPS for the last couple of turns.
> 
> It takes time.


That might be great for a small Town but L.A. you need that Navigation to be top notch or you are sunk! Great when the rider tells you, the pressure is off


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Magical said:


> That might be great for a small Town but L.A. you need that Navigation to be top notch or you are sunk! Great when the rider tells you, the pressure is off


A person still shouldn't need to rely on it for the entire trip, you'd be surprised.


----------



## Magical (Mar 20, 2016)

You might be right! But I couldn't do it without the Navigation. My Riders go from one end to another and I have no clue, unless were going to LAX then I do know where that is


----------



## Magical (Mar 20, 2016)

Huberis said:


> A person still shouldn't need to rely on it for the entire trip, you'd be surprised.


Do you know how I can change the App in Uber?


----------



## Magical (Mar 20, 2016)

lyft_audi said:


> I have a samsung galaxy s6... And Waze updated today to their new version...
> 
> It's telling me to take turns AS i'm passing them... Wtf?
> 
> ...


 It takes me around in circles as my awaiting riders watch me go around and around lol


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Magical said:


> Do you know how I can change the App in Uber?


I was only able to change mine by deleting waze and restarting the phone. On my next ping it asked what nav I wanted, I chose google maps.


----------



## Magical (Mar 20, 2016)

WOW I did do that but it didn't work for me. I will try it right now...BRB


----------



## Magical (Mar 20, 2016)

Magical said:


> WOW I did do that but it didn't work for me. I will try it right now...BRB


 Again


----------



## Magical (Mar 20, 2016)

OK It does say that, but It's not highlighted so I CAN'T ;(


----------



## Magical (Mar 20, 2016)

Thank you for trying~


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

Huberis said:


> Do your best to develop your own sense of direction whenever possible. Look at a route, weigh it against your own best sense and make your own best decisions. Have an idea where you are going before you put the car in gear. Having a pax suggest they will give you directions rather than a destination is an example of something to avoid. Most of the time, if you know your town reasonably well, you may only need GPS for the last couple of turns.
> 
> It takes time.


Good advice, especially for those with a pay-as-you-go cellular data plan.



Magical said:


> Do you know how I can change the App in Uber?


On my Android phone, it's in the Uber Partner app, on the Account tab, Settings > Navigation Provider.


----------



## Magical (Mar 20, 2016)

OK...I did that and the only option it gives me is to reinstall Waze. Then it's already on Maps. The select my own Navigation is not highlighted so I can't tap on it. I appreciate you helping, Thank you. I was thinking of getting one for my car, not sure how well those work.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

Magical said:


> OK...I did that and the only option it gives me is to reinstall Waze. Then it's already on Maps. The select my own Navigation is not highlighted so I can't tap on it. I appreciate you helping, Thank you. I was thinking of getting one for my car, not sure how well those work.


Sounds like you mean because Waze is no longer installed, Uber is defaulting to (Google) Maps. Isn't that what you wanted?

If you get a separate GPS navigation unit for your car, you'll have to manually enter the destination. I think some of the newer ones have voice recognition so you can speak rather than type it. Still, that would be my last resort. I find having Google Maps integrated with Uber on my phone is very convenient and easy to use when I need it.

Best wishes!


----------



## Magical (Mar 20, 2016)

Google Maps just bought Waze and I'm having the same problem with both of them. The other day Maps went to a blank black screen on me and wouldn't work and Waze kept crashing. I had to stop driving for a couple of hours until I fix one of them. I saw to uninstall updates as a fix, it work, I was back on the road again. It still sends me in circles and wrong addresses. What I wanted was to try MapQuest and see how well that one work's, It won't let me. L.A. is too big not to have a good working Navigation. It could cause my rating's to sink, a lot of rider's don't want to be bothered, they just want you to know and take them!


----------



## Magical (Mar 20, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

Magical said:


> Google Maps just bought Waze and I'm having the same problem with both of them. The other day Maps went to a blank black screen on me and wouldn't work and Waze kept crashing. I had to stop driving for a couple of hours until I fix one of them. I saw to uninstall updates as a fix, it work, I was back on the road again. It still sends me in circles and wrong addresses. What I wanted was to try MapQuest and see how well that one work's, It won't let me. L.A. is too big not to have a good working Navigation. It could cause my rating's to sink, a lot of rider's don't want to be bothered, they just want you to know and take them!


If my nav app or anything else was routinely crashing, I'd do a factory reset on my phone to get rid of whatever corrupted junk is causing the problem.

It's not as hard as it sounds. Just make sure you have everything important backed up. (I know one guy who does it every 3 months just to keep his phone in tip-top running condition.)


----------



## Magical (Mar 20, 2016)

RichR said:


> If my nav app or anything else was routinely crashing, I'd do a factory reset on my phone to get rid of whatever corrupted junk is causing the problem.
> 
> It's not as hard as it sounds. Just make sure you have everything important backed up. (I know one guy who does it every 3 months just to keep his phone in tip-top running condition.)[/QUOTE Even when it's a brand new phone Rich? This is my first time having one of these phones, I'm use to just call and Tx. What would I need to back up?


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

Magical said:


> Even when it's a brand new phone Rich? This is my first time having one of these phones, I'm use to just call and Tx. What would I need to back up?


A brand-new phone shouldn't have any apps crashing. It's either the app's fault--Are other users experiencing the same thing? Do you have the latest version of the crashing apps?--or, some other app installed on the phone is causing it (thus, do a factory reset and re-install _only_ the apps you really need).

If you use the phone only for calls and texts, you may only need to backup your contacts. If it's an Android phone and it's attached to your Google account, you're probably backed up already. Otherwise, you might want to do a Web search for "how to backup phone before factory reset" (without the quotes) ... change "phone" to "iphone" if yours isn't Android ... and/or check your cell provider's support site for instructions.


----------



## Magical (Mar 20, 2016)

RichR said:


> A brand-new phone shouldn't have any apps crashing. It's either the app's fault--Are other users experiencing the same thing? Do you have the latest version of the crashing apps?--or, some other app installed on the phone is causing it (thus, do a factory reset and re-install _only_ the apps you really need).
> 
> If you use the phone only for calls and texts, you may only need to backup your contacts. If it's an Android phone and it's attached to your Google account, you're probably backed up already. Otherwise, you might want to do a Web search for "how to backup phone before factory reset" (without the quotes) ... change "phone" to "iphone" if yours isn't Android ... and/or check your cell provider's support site for instructions.


I have 2 phones the Android is just for work only and my other ph is for calls and tx. Other's are having the same issues from what I'm reading. I did update Uber , I gave up on using Waze, Maps is still sending me in circles. Tonight it did that twice. It tells me to make Uturn's and then takes me back where I should have stopped in the first place. Being new is hard enough when you can't trust your Navigation just makes it so much worse. I can't even try other one's cause it won't allow me to.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Oh are you having that happen at the last turn before dropoff? Lol that's universal....

Uber and Lyft feed estimated coordinates not intersections or house numbers to Waze.... Have it get you close, then tap out and go into the driver app and finish through that



Magical said:


> I have 2 phones the Android is just for work only and my other ph is for calls and tx. Other's are having the same issues from what I'm reading. I did update Uber , I gave up on using Waze, Maps is still sending me in circles. Tonight it did that twice. It tells me to make Uturn's and then takes me back where I should have stopped in the first place. Being new is hard enough when you can't trust your Navigation just makes it so much worse. I can't even try other one's cause it won't allow me to.


----------



## Magical (Mar 20, 2016)

Magical said:


> I have 2 phones the Android is just for work only and my other ph is for calls and tx. Other's are having the same issues from what I'm reading. I did update Uber , I gave up on using Waze, Maps is still sending me in circles. Tonight it did that twice. It tells me to make Uturn's and then takes me back where I should have stopped in the first place. Being new is hard enough when you can't trust your Navigation just makes it so much worse. I can't even try other one's cause it won't allow me to.


----------



## Magical (Mar 20, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Oh are you having that happen at the last turn before dropoff? Lol that's universal....
> 
> Uber and Lyft feed estimated coordinates not intersections or house numbers to Waze.... Have it get you close, then tap out and go into the driver app and finish through that


 That work great! Thank you


----------



## Dailydriver (Apr 12, 2016)

Waze traffic avoidance sounds neat, but wouldn't you actually lose by money by making all trips as short as possible? I'm a fan of Google Maps anyways, but is this a consideration for anyone?


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

Dailydriver said:


> Waze traffic avoidance sounds neat, but wouldn't you actually lose by money by making all trips as short as possible?


In theory, traffic avoidance means you're saving time while possibly increasing the distance. Since the fare is based on distance _and_ time, and the objective is customer satisfaction, I'm not sure what you mean.


----------



## BINNER (Jul 22, 2015)

Dailydriver said:


> Waze traffic avoidance sounds neat, but wouldn't you actually lose by money by making all trips as short as possible? I'm a fan of Google Maps anyways, but is this a consideration for anyone?


You apparently have never driven in NYC or you wouldn't be asking this.


----------

